# أجنحـــــــة الملائكـــــــة وشفافيتهــــــا...!!!



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أجنحة الملائكة وشفافيتها...*








*سؤال :* إذا كانت الملائكة أرواحاً غير مادية فكيف تكون أجنحتها التى هى غير مادية أيضاً , تحجب البهاء الإلهى الذى هو غير مادى أيضاًً؟


*الجـــــــــواب:*

لا يقدر أحد أن يتصور شكل هذه الأجنحة , وشفافيتها ,وروحانية هذه الأجنحة, الكتاب المقدس ذكر أنهم ذوات أجنحة , والقديسون الكبار من أمثال إشعياء وحزقيال ودانيال و يوحنا الرائى وغيرهم من الآباء المذكورين فى الكتاب المقدس , ذكروا أنهم رأوا الملائكة بأجنحة . ولذلك دائماً فى الفن القبطى يرسم الملاك بجناحين , لكن الكتاب المقدس قال أن إشعياء النبى وحزقيال ويوحنا الرائى رأوا الكاروبيم والسيرافيم أنهم ذوات ستة أجنحة.
ولأننا نعيش فى الجسد ونرى كل شئ من خلال الحواس , فصعب علينا أن نتصور كيان هذه الأجنحة وشفافيتها  ,

 وصاحب السؤال يتصور أن هناك جناح يحجب البهاء الإلهى , يتصور أن الجناح مثل جناح الطائر , والبهاء من النور والنور ينفذ من داخل الزجاج , والزجاج لا يمنع النور أن ينفذ , على كل حال عندما نصعد إلى فوق , أسئلة كثيرة لا يمكن أن تحل على الوضع الأكمل إلا بالرؤيا , فى بعض الأحيان يمكن أن ترى ملاك , قد يُنعم عليك الله أنك ترى ملاك ولو حلم مثلاً ,
 ورغم ذلك الرؤيا بالنسبة لك تكون على نوع ما , فلا تقدر أن تتصورها إذا كانت روحانية بحتة ,
 لأن أرواحنا محبوسة فى الجسد ,والمعرفة لابد أن تكون 
من خلال الحواس.​

*المرجع:*

*موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس الجزء الخامس.*​


----------

